# Suns/Sixers Trade?



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

This is just an Idea

The suns have cap room, and rumor has it they want to make a strong run at Kobe, but here is another possible scernierio

Suns Trade: Shawn Marion (19 PPG, 9.3 Reb, 2.5 Ast in 41 MPG)
and their First round pick this year (Top 10 most likely)

Suns Recieve: Allen Iverson (27.4 PPG 3.9 Reb, 6.0 Ast. in 43 MPG)
Team outlook= +8.4 PPG, -5.4 Reb, +3.5 Ast.


Sixers Trade: AI (27.4 PPG 3.9 Reb, 6.0 Ast. in 43 MPG)

Sixers Recieve: Shawn Marion (19 PPG, 9.3 Reb, 2.5 Ast )
A top 10 pick in this years draft

Trade accepted

I am not the biggest AI fan, but he is still one of the top 5 players in the league. The suns in effect can move JJ to SF, and still keep Amare, while becoming a strong team, and STILL have enough cap room to sign a VERY Good Free Agent!!!!

The sixer get the 2nd best SF in the league (only to Peja), and a top ten pick to add to their own so they can start rebuilding and doing it the right way!!

What are your thoughts?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Moving Joe Johnson to the small forward position is not a good move, and the trade doesn't help out Phoenix. They desperately need their lottery pick,and it will be a damn good one, they need to use it on a reliable big man. Why get AI,when JJ is playing so well anyways?


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RyGuY43084</b>!
> This is just an Idea
> 
> The suns have cap room, and rumor has it they want to make a strong run at Kobe, but here is another possible scernierio
> ...


ONE question: What can AI do for the Suns? Can he do more than JKidd or Marbury did? ANOTHER question: What can Marion do for the Sizers? Can he provide the offense that AI did? 

Afterall, the Suns get a better deal in this trade. AI/Johnson/Stoudamire aren't bad.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Suns wouln't do it.

Iverson isn't really better than Marbury, is like 4 years older, injury prone and not exactly the attitude you want on this team.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Suns wouln't do it.
> 
> Iverson isn't really better than Marbury, is like 4 years older, injury prone and not exactly the attitude you want on this team.


:laugh: So you don't want a guy that goes 100% all the time and wants to win?

Doesn't matter anyways. Bad trade for the Sixers, they need a franchise player like Allen Iverson.


----------

